# plant tabs???



## usmc-walker (Oct 3, 2010)

what exactly is a plant tab for im about to start my 90G south american biotope and would like to add live plants to it but dont know to much about them i also need to know what kind of lighting i should be using i would like somthing with moonlights on it and mabye a timer of some sort this is my first large (not a complete set up kit ) type deal any info would be appreciated


----------



## jaiko1975 (Sep 7, 2008)

usmc-walker said:


> what exactly is a plant tab for im about to start my 90G south american biotope and would like to add live plants to it but dont know to much about them i also need to know what kind of lighting i should be using i would like somthing with moonlights on it and mabye a timer of some sort this is my first large (not a complete set up kit ) type deal any info would be appreciated



First of all what south american are you going to have in your 90g? The lighting depends on what species of plants are you going to have in this tank. is the 90g long or wide? please give me as much info as you have and ill let you know what you need.

in the mean time check plantgeek.net and look for low light easy care plants.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Plant (root) tabs are fertilizer discs that you put below the substrate mainly for root feeding plants like crypts and such. They slowly dissolve releasing the fertilizer into the tank.

Alternately, you can use dry ferts and dose accordingly which will take care of all your plants.


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*You can look on ebay for fixtures. They are usually built in with led moon lights. Just type in the length you want such as 36" T5 or 48" T5 and fixtures should come up. Some are built with 2 bulbs and some with 4. 
*


----------

